# Bill allows Obama to shutdown Internet



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

*The President of the United States is said by some to be the most powerful man in the world -- but should he have control of the spread of information.*









ZoomA legislation proposed on April 1 is no joke. The proposed bill would grant President Obama the authority to shut down public and private http://www.tomshardware.com/news/obama-shut-down-internet-legislation,7478.html#- including the restriction of internet traffic -- as part of a cybersecurity emergency plan.

The bill was introduced by West Virginia Democratic Sen. John Rockefeller and Sen. Olympia Snowe, a Republican from Maine. The aim of the bill is to unite both public and private network operators to develop regulations for what to do in case of a cyber attack.

For obvious reasons, many are concerned about what such power could mean if the wrong actions were taken. Leslie Harris, president and CEO at the Center for Democracy and Technology (CDT), said in a NetworkWorld story, "This is pretty sweeping legislation. Seems the President could turn off the http://www.tomshardware.com/news/obama-shut-down-internet-legislation,7478.html# completely or tell someone like Verizon to limit or block certain traffic. There is a lot to worry about in this bill."

While the public sector may be used to more government regulation and involvement, such control will undoubtedly bother corporations. CDT's Harris added that regulatory rules could force companies to all conform to a similar system, which could hamper security and innovation. For example, if a critical http://www.tomshardware.com/news/obama-shut-down-internet-legislation,7478.html# flaw was found in a mandated system, then the entire network could be susceptible to such a flaw.

Corporations, particularly internet-centric companies, are keeping close watch on how this will pan out.

"We are currently studying this legislation," said Dan Martin, a spokesman forGoogle. "Security has been a priority at Google from the beginning of the company - we recognize thatproducts are instrumental in maintaining the trust our users place in us."

The politicians behind the bill do clarify that this is just the first proposal and that there is still room for much revision and evolution. 
"This legislation is the beginning of the process - the objective of this cybersecurity bill is to start the debate and chairman Rockefeller welcomes comments from all parties, he is sitting down with stakeholders already and he welcomes input from all those supportive of the legislation and those with concerns," said Jena Longo, deputy communications director for the U.S. Senate Committee on Commerce, Science & Transportation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Dictator Obama with that power, Oh boy!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

What a foolish idea.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Shutdown the Internet, burn books, whats the difference?
Barry's in familiar company.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Talk radio will be next.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sen. Olympia Snowe, a Republican. A communist is more like it. Trying to shut down the internet would be like trying to shut down 91 or 93 during rush hour


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice. Totalitarianism at it's finest.

Bill would give president emergency control of Internet | Politics and Law - CNET News


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

When the f did we become China?? 

I never understood the uber-libs who "hated" this country under Bush....until now.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Bush may not have been the brightest or most well spoken individual, but at least he wasnt afraid to go after the terrorists of the world and not just offer to hug them and sing Kumbaya with the bastards.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

"Well, that's the last straw." - Milton


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

This isn't all bad....Just ask Iran! 01/20/13 can't come fast enough


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 23, 2009)

I am not sure of the correct post but this is really wrong.
"
*Video of the week: "It ain't [America] no more, okay?"*

By Michelle Malkin • August 28, 2009 11:09 PM 








I already gave out one Cone of Shame award today. Officer Wesley Cheeks just needs a Bozo the Clown mask. Watch as he tells a town hall protester in Reston, Virginia, that he can "charge [him] with whatever I want to" because the protester is holding up a sign he doesn't like.
When the protester asks why other sign-holders aren't being threatened with trespassing charges, the officer says it's because the protester's sign has a picture.
"This used to be America!" the protester exclaims.
The officer retorts: "It ain't no more, okay?"
No. Not okay.
And yes, this guy would make a perfect candidate for *Obama's civilian defense corps.*


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

i wanna vote for obama....to be thrown out of office, where's the line start?


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

rg1283 said:


> Sen. Olympia Snowe, a Republican. A communist is more like it. Trying to shut down the internet would be like trying to shut down 91 or 93 during rush hour


"Republican in name only" AKA RINO like so many other frauds in the House and Senate........


----------

